Ask HN: What's the most interesting thing in technology in 2015? - aa10ll
======
Baobei
I think Fintech is interesting from a P2P perspective. When regulation gets
involved it gets hard so starting a sharing platform and moving it towards a
bank seems a more likely.

------
josephpmay
My top two are: Carbon3D printer and Microsoft Hololens

------
swah
Price drop on 3d printing.

------
microman
VR and machine learning

------
sidcool
3d printing and VR.

------
KararCBB
I would also say www.campusbulletinboard.com; let me know what you think?

